
20+ MongoDB Alternatives you should know about - PeterZaitsev
https://www.percona.com/blog/2018/10/30/20-mongodb-alternatives-you-should-know-about/
======
LoriP
when you read this all in one place, it's interesting how many serious open
source contenders for MongoDB are around... with solid project histories and a
weight of users behind them. Worth checking out this list and then challenging
yourself to add some more...

------
vallarapu
All at one place. Must give it a read.

